# Fords extending warr. on 6.0???



## Got Diesel? (Oct 24, 2005)

Heard from sales manager at local dealer that Ford plans to extend warr. on all diesel trucks still under factory 5/100,000 warr

Told me that Ford is planning (late this year) to anounce that they will extend it to 7yrs/200k on the 6.0ltr !!!!

Has anyone heard this??


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

jeuse that going be best warrenty going . i havn't heard anything yet


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

While I hope this is true as I have 3 of them, seeing it came from a sales manager, I'll believe it when I see it in writing--in stone--like the 10 Commandments.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That's amazing. I hope that happens because it would help a lot of guys out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Haven't seen anything at FTE about it. And as tough as they are about warranty items on non-modded 6.0's already, and the $500 billion Ford had in warranty work last year, I still highly doubt it.

But I'll keep my fingers crossed anyways.


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;399580 said:


> Haven't seen anything at FTE about it. And as tough as they are about warranty items on non-modded 6.0's already, and the $500 billion Ford had in warranty work last year, I still highly doubt it.
> 
> But I'll keep my fingers crossed anyways.


500 million you mean..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plow King;399863 said:


> 500 million you mean..


Right, thanks for the correction. pumpkin:


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Dam, I havnt heard anything like that, but that would be great. Than I would be keeping my 6.0L longer. Keep us posted. Thanks for the heads up anyway


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Yea I don't see that happening either. It would be nice though. 7.3 forever! (well till a 5.9 CTD finds it's way in it's place)


----------



## Got Diesel? (Oct 24, 2005)

Well its official just got the e-mail the other day sounds like it has a $1500.00 buy in though.

Even so its super cheap when you consider one injector is $250.00+ install (I had eight done to mine with a new turbo and head gaskets, I think its called a tune up for the 6 liters!!!)

http://www.dieselwarranty.com/

.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Got Diesel?;402999 said:


> Well its official just got the e-mail the other day sounds like it has a $1500.00 buy in though.
> 
> Even so its super cheap when you consider one injector is $250.00+ install (I had eight done to mine with a new turbo and head gaskets, I think its called a tune up for the 6 liters!!!)
> 
> ...


Sounds like a no brainer. At least it will give you some pieceof mind.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

is that 7yr 200k warranty in addition to the miles that are already on your truck?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is this just available through that dealer? Or any dealer? Let us know if you could. $1500 bucks is cheap for another 100K miles, all of my warranty repairs for the engine work have been at least a grand each time.


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

Is this really from Ford? It seems to suggest so on the website. The site is registered through a proxy at godaddy.com - so I doubt its really Ford offering this. I called for customer service and they have not heard of this. I did a search on google news and no mention of it...hmmm...


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, whats the deal. I have 77K on mine and was going to trade it before 100K but if I can get that deal, the $1500 is well worth it and I will keep it!payup


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

REPLY FROM FORD TO ME:

Thank you for contacting the Ford Motor Company Customer Relationship Center regarding the website. Please note that this resource is not maintained or monitored by Ford Motor Company. Ford Motor Company makes no guarantees and assumes no responsibility for information, services, or materials provided to you through this channel. If you have any other inquiries, please feel free to contact us and we will be happy to address them for you. Sincerely, Amilyn Customer Relationship Center Ford Motor Company


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Two words: Damn it


----------



## GCURRIN (Sep 23, 2007)

Sno What;403187 said:


> Is this really from Ford? It seems to suggest so on the website. The site is registered through a proxy at godaddy.com - so I doubt its really Ford offering this. I called for customer service and they have not heard of this. I did a search on google news and no mention of it...hmmm...


My Ford dealer is offering this warranty after replacing my turbo. cost is $2200. Where can I get it for $1500. If it is like any extended warranty there is a lot of mark up for the dealer. Ford should be offering the Warranty to us with no mark up.


----------



## GCURRIN (Sep 23, 2007)

Check with your dealer it is available starting Sept. 1st 2007. Cost is about $2000


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mike, are you saying if you have over 12K miles and a plow there is the surcharge?

And this covers any warranty work by any Ford dealer? Any deductible?


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

Not to start a war or anything - but I still find it strange that the website claims that the plan is backed by Ford. I emailed Ford and they didn't know anything about it. There is nothing that I can find in the news. You would think that if a major truck company is going to extend the coverage, they would at least put in a press release...So who is actually backing this plan?

EDIT----
OK - I take it back - my local Ford dealer has it too. He says Ford is behind it and its good at any Ford dealer. Supposedly no deductible.


----------

